# Lorain Help me!



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering how i would make my 'Notifications' show people who have replied to my posts & commented on my threads!?

Please help as i have to keep checking my emails for replies etc.

:stupid:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Who's Lorain ?

Kelly ?


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

S*** typo, i meant Lorian


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1. Click the *Settings* button in the upper right.

2. Choose *General Settings* from the left-menu then there is an option to select your Default Thread Subscription Mode. Make sure it is set to email you each time there's a new reply.

If that's set correctly and you're still not getting them then either your email address is wrong or they are getting incorrectly deleted as spam.

L


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeh, i already get email notifications when someone replies to my posts and on my threads but i was just wondering if you can use the 'notifications' section of the site located in the top right hand part of the page to show me when people have replied to me, or posts on my threads.

Or is this function only used for showing likes?

Thanks, help is much appriciated!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Think some fella asked this before and I outlined what we were asking, is it a notification or alert when someone has DIRECTLY replied to something which you have posted or a thread you created rather than a general reply to someone elses thread, which you have posted in but not directly replying to you?

that was a mouthful


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> Think some fella asked this before and I outlined what we were asking, is it a notification or alert when someone has DIRECTLY replied to something which you have posted or a thread you created rather than a general reply to someone elses thread, which you have posted in but not directly replying to you?
> 
> that was a mouthful


Well that was confusing but yeh! haha

Would make life so much easier....


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

DillonnR said:


> Well that was confusing but yeh! haha
> 
> Would make life so much easier....


I get this every day.. it's just how I see things lol. Very thoroughly

Lorian explained that something like this doesn't exist yet


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

IrishRaver said:


> I get this every day.. it's just how I see things lol. Very thoroughly
> 
> Lorian explained that something like this doesn't exist yet


Fair enough


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm not aware of a way to do it at the moment but once that functionality is available I'll add it in - good idea! 

L


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I should add that temporarily, clicking the *Settings* option in the top-right will show you 'Subscribed Threads with New Posts' ..

It's not ideal, but it's a start.

L


----------

